# Cpl. Metther Stenton RDG and L/Cpl. Stephen Monkhouse Scots Guards.



## Tez3 (Jul 23, 2010)

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/D...StephenDanielMonkhouseKilledInAfghanistan.htm

"Corporal Stenton, of Viking Group, D (The Green Horse) Squadron, was commanding a Viking Armoured vehicle that was part of a cordon to facilitate the exploitation of a number of IEDs and Lance Corporal Monkhouse, of Combined Force Lashkar Gah, was the gunner of a Coyote vehicle when insurgents shot and wounded a member of ISAF.
Corporal Stenton manoeuvred his vehicle in order to lay down fire and extract the casualty, and Lance Corporal Monkhouse provided fire support in order to allow the evacuation to take place. Tragically, as the casualty was being extracted, Corporal Stenton and Lance Corporal Monkhouse were both killed by small arms fire."

_Greater love hath no man than this, that a man lay down his life for his friends._

We will remember them.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 23, 2010)

:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 23, 2010)

.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 23, 2010)

.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 23, 2010)

.


----------

